
Eros – An OpenBazaar of Sex Based on Zeronet and Ethereum - MrsPeaches
https://eros.vision/
======
always_good
Yay, another ICO scam.

Hmm, that's quite a whitepaper they have: [https://eros.vision/img/core-
img/WP.pdf](https://eros.vision/img/core-img/WP.pdf)

Oh, right, just copy-and-pasted from
[https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/464.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/464.pdf)
with "Eros" injected here and there.

Edit: They replaced the whitepaper on their homepage. I rehosted their
original PDF: [http://docdro.id/C1y0jNg](http://docdro.id/C1y0jNg)

------
cocktailpeanuts
I'm not sure if this is "uncensorable" as they say. Just look at silkroad. The
guy got a life sentence.

And if the main developer gets a life sentence, no one will ever want to touch
the project.

And if nobody maintains the project, it will die off.

On a sidenote, I am curious what was going through the minds of these two
founders when they decided they would put their linkedin profile on the page.
Isn't this just asking for "censorship"? I mean, the cops can just raid their
apartment and arrest them.

Maybe they're just looking to get a quick buck via ICO and peace out? (To not
have to deal with illegal accusations)

------
Pitarou
THESE PEOPLE HAVE TO MEET! So why do thy need cryptocoin? Cryptocoin just
makes life harder, because you have to convert that coin into cash you can
spend, which is troublesome and leaves an e-paper trail.

And the market for erotic services that don’t involve meetings gets by just
fine without the need for crypto. If it didn’t, it would have moved to the
Silk Road and its successors long ago.

------
mattcoles
Is there a way to swing this in a way which this is not contributing to an
already exploitative and (primarily) sexist industry?

I also fail to see how such a system could combat abuse of those working
either.

~~~
Pitarou
There’s a way: it’s pointless and nobody will use it.

It’s very much a solution looking for a problem. If there was some advantage
to using cryptocurrency for sex services, they’d already be doing it, just
like they do for illegal items distributed by mail.

